# Plant ID?



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

Hello! I was hoping someone could help me out with this brom. I orginally got it from an old tank that I bought fully planted that had been sitting in a dark garage for 3 months. Surprisingly it didn't die, and in fact, flourished when it got light and water again. I've got so many different pups from the original 4 broms that all of my tanks now have at least one, and the first tank is totally overrun with them. So kinda a cool story, and I was just wondering what the heck it is!! Unfortunatly, I'm not a good photographer and this was the only semi decent picture I have.








any ideas?


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

Some type of Cryptanthus sp.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

If it was just a commonly available one, it's likely Cryptanthus acaulis or a cultivar there of. The species will blush to a nice bronzy red when in good light, or go green in less light (like being tossed in a dark garage). Mind you there are tons of species and thousands of varieties of Cryptanthus in cultivation, so there is no sure thing once the label is gone, but considering how common that species is (it's called the common earth star for a reason!) that's pretty close. ("C. nubicoloa" looks similar but I can't really find many pics of it)

I did a similar thing with my C. bivittatus 'pink starlight' all of which did fine and went green, just to blush back pink and grow more when put back in a grow tank lol.


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

cool, thanks for the responses!


----------

